# Fish finder installing on PT165?



## xmytruck (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello
I am in the process of installing a Fishmark 320 on the front of my PT165 and notice that there are two sets of wires already in the front of the boat. The first set is a red,green and blue with a male adapter, and the second one is a red wire with a purple stripe and a black wire. The red,green and blue does have power going two it and I have no idea what it is for as for the red wire with a purple stripe and a black wire has no power abd was wondering if anyone knew where these wires are running too? and can I use the red wire with a purple stripe and a black wire if I find the tail end?
Thx
X


----------



## Popeye (Apr 26, 2008)

Try this. Hope your eyes are better than mine though.

https://www.tacklereviewer.com/index.php/Downloads.html


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2008)

I think those extra wires are for the Motor trim (In the G3 they were. Every time I trim the motor, the fish finder shuts off) :LOL2:


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 26, 2008)

Yea Thoses are for the trim controls, the other ones if I go by the chart flounderhead59 provided is for the radio.. anyways I was able to snake a string from the front of the boat to the fuse panel. I notice that I have 3 free blocks on the fuse panel so I just going get some wire and tube and run it to the fuse panel. What I am suprised is that this boats has tons of wire that are not pluged into anything and they have power to them.. Jim where did you mount your fish finder on the tin or the floor? Did you hook your finder up to the red and then the green? that could be your issue? You can use the power from their but your black wire would need to go the ground on the nav light and that should solve that issue.
Thx
X


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> Yea Thoses are for the trim controls, the other ones if I go by the chart flounderhead59 provided is for the radio.. anyways I was able to snake a string from the front of the boat to the fuse panel. I notice that I have 3 free blocks on the fuse panel so I just going get some wire and tube and run it to the fuse panel. What I am suprised is that this boats has tons of wire that are not pluged into anything and they have power to them.. Jim where did you mount your fish finder on the tin or the floor? Did you hook your finder up to the red and then the green? that could be your issue? You can use the power from their but your black wire would need to go the ground on the nav light and that should solve that issue.
> Thx
> X



Mounted on the floor with a ram mount (rock solid) wont budge an inch. And for the electrical part John George did it. You know I'm useless with my hands. :mrgreen:


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 26, 2008)

On the floor not on the bow? which ram mount did you get? I was going to mount right on the bow, no ram mount. I would not be able to turn it side to side. Do find your self turning yours to side or do you always keep straight? Does your G3 have the trim switch in front? I think I am going to install that too.

thx
X


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> On the floor not on the bow? which ram mount did you get? I was going to mount right on the bow, no ram mount. I would be able to turn it side to side. Do find your self turning yours to side or do you always keep straight? Does your G3 have the trim switch in front? I think I am going to install that too.
> 
> thx
> X



Im 99% positive it was this one: https://products.ram-mount.com/rammount/productdetail.aspx?partnumber=RAM-111U

Mine never came with the trim mount....I wish.

I always point mine a hair towards the seat but always pointed up so I can see it while standing on the deck.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 26, 2008)

xmy,

Here's a pic of the PT175 I had. It had a Lowrance X47 mounted on the stbd side of the front deck (dealer installed). I had thopught about why itn wasn't mounted on the bow, but then figured I'd probably trip on it while getting from a dock to the bow, or get my line caught in it somehow. All in personal preference though. On the Lowe I now have, I mounted the depth/fish finder centerline just a touch below the bow deck, mostly because there's less front deck than I had on the PT175. 

PT175 fwd depth finder location:


----------



## DahFISH (Apr 27, 2008)

It's hard to see in the pic (look behind the tm prop), but I put mine on the top decking.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 28, 2008)

Very cool, thx guys I think I am going to mount on the bow without the ram mount. I am think i am going to place it right behind the nav light..
Will post pics when I am done..
X


----------



## Popeye (Apr 28, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't piggy back the power source for for my fish finder with any circuit controled by a switch. You will need to turn on that circuit to power the fish finder and even though you probably won't have the lights plugged in and creating a current draw it is still a hassle. I also have installed locker lights which are powered by my anchor light circuit so in my case I would have a power draw even with the nav lights removed. just my 2¢ worth.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 28, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Personally I wouldn't piggy back the power source for for my fish finder with any circuit controled by a switch. You will need to turn on that circuit to power the fish finder and even though you probably won't have the lights plugged in and creating a current draw it is still a hassle. I also have installed locker lights which are powered by my anchor light circuit so in my case I would have a power draw even with the nav lights removed. just my 2¢ worth.



Totally agree with you, I am running a new wire to the fuse panel..


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 29, 2008)

So far so good, got the power to the fuse panel and to the fishfinder. Now I just need to solder the wires and shrink wrap them.. What did you guys do with the slack line that goes to the transducer? 

Thx
X


----------



## DahFISH (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, I was mixing up two projects in my mind :roll:. I put the fishfinder in the same day I replaced my bow light. I remember re-wiring the light and forgot that I ran new wires back to the fuse panel. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 29, 2008)

DahFISH said:


> I'm sorry guys, I was mixing up two projects in my mind :roll:. I put the fishfinder in the same day I replaced my bow light. I remember re-wiring the light and forgot that I ran new wires back to the fuse panel. Sorry for the confusion.




Did you run into any issues with the fuse panel? I notice yesterday that the fish finder light was flickering but once I placed it in demo mode it stop flickering. I also notice that I could see the behind the display when the light was on high.

thx


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2008)

Is this with your motor running or just the sonar turned on?

I have a Fishmark 320 on the bow of my boat but have it hardwired to the battery. No flicker whatsoever.

If yours is flickering with the motor running it's probably interference from the alternator or it could be current drain from another component hooked to the fuse panel.

I have my extra transducer cable bundled and wire tied down in the bilge area for the Cuda on my console. The extra cable for the 320 (trolling motor transducer) is bundled under my front deck.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 29, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Is this with your motor running or just the sonar turned on?
> 
> I have a Fishmark 320 on the bow of my boat but have it hardwired to the battery. No flicker whatsoever.
> 
> ...



The motor was not running, the weird thing is once I turn the demo mode on or place the transducer in a bucket of water it stops blinking. When You have the light on high can you see inside the glass?

thx
x


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2008)

In that case it's blinking because your transducer can't send/receive a signal without it being in the water. That's why it stops when you put it in the bucket. The demo mode is nothing but a cartoon that plays on the screen. The transducer is non-functional during demo mode.

I haven't played with the light on mine. I've only used it during the day so far so I have it turned off.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 29, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> In that case it's blinking because your transducer can't send/receive a signal without it being in the water. That's why it stops when you put it in the bucket. The demo mode is nothing but a cartoon that plays on the screen. The transducer is non-functional during demo mode.
> 
> I haven't played with the light on mine. I've only used it during the day so far so I have it turned off.




Cool, thx bro if you can check out the light tonight if U can and let me know what U see.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2008)

My boat is in storage on the other side of town but I will check the next time I'm there. It will probably be this weekend when I take it out for more prop testing / fishing.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 29, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> My boat is in storage on the other side of town but I will check the next time I'm there. It will probably be this weekend when I take it out for more prop testing / fishing.




Sounds good bro.. thx again


----------



## DahFISH (Apr 29, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> Did you run into any issues with the fuse panel? I notice yesterday that the fish finder light was flickering but once I placed it in demo mode it stop flickering. I also notice that I could see the behind the display when the light was on high.
> 
> thx




I had no problems with it hooked to the fuse panel. I don't have a Fishmark 320, I'm running a Humminbird PiranhaMAX 10 up front. If that makes any difference I dont know.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I called eagle to ask if the blinking was normal and if they were able to see a sliver thing in the left upper hand conner was normal. I actually stump the support person, he stated that he has never heard of this issue before. So he goes and gets a 320 and it does the exact same thing, so he asked a engineer why that was occuring. The engineer stated it was going into a search mode that requires more power. So by either making the unit go into demo mode or stopping the chart this prevents the sonar for going into search mode and the light stopped blinking. I must say outstanding support from eagle =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> .. As for the sliver thing in the left upper hand conner they stated that was normal.

Thx
x


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 30, 2008)

Quick question did you guys drill a hole to run the wire or did you tuck them between bow and the floor?
thx
X


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 30, 2008)

I used those adhesive zip tie mounts and zip ties to run mine under the rail. The gunnel rail on mine is pretty wide so you can't see the wire tucked under there.

I put a couple of quick connects at the closest point to the sonar so that I can remove the wire that came on the harness and transducer in the winter for duck season.


----------



## DahFISH (May 1, 2008)

I kept on top and secured it with clips that I screwed to the decking











up front I took up that panel where the tm plug is and was able to fish the leads to the hole I drilled for the mount






Hope this helps


----------



## xmytruck (May 1, 2008)

Hello Guys
Just wanted to say thanks for all of the help. Check out the pics and let me know what you guys think I ran the wire between the bow and the bow panel, let me know if you guys think that will cause any issues?
Thanks


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

Looks good man! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2008)

That should work.

My transducer cable from the tm just lays loose from the tm to the finder. They are on opposite sides of the bow. I was going to wind up with a large, loose loop regardless because of my setup.


----------



## DahFISH (May 2, 2008)

8) That will do it, nice job =D> . Now all you need is a recessed tm tray and you'll really be set.


----------



## xmytruck (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, nothing like saving 300 bucks and do the work yourself..


----------

